# Newbie from SoCal



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, newbie here.

Recently joined and have made a few posts, but never formally introduced myself.

I live in Southern California and have been building props for about 4 years now. My life of scare all started with a simple plastic skull purchased at Party City. Not happy with the plain white, I added some texture and color. Next thing you know, I am happily slaving away in the garage making all sorts of animated props. 

I don't have any worthwhile pictures to add, but this year that will change.

There's a lot of good tips and inspiration here, so thanks to all!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, Rascal, and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Rascal.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Rascal! We look forward to pics of what you have done. And don't worry, it won't take long before you will have tons of "masterpieces" worthwile!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*Hope this place brings you happiness*


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Rascal. I'm in SoCal too, 951 area.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Rascal


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome!! I'm new to the forum myself. Lot's of great stuff here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Hope you like it here! Enjoy!


----------

